# 2 wanted's = 2 long shots



## Guest (Mar 17, 2016)

looking for a working tissot 2100 circuit/omega1310 or 1315 circuit. unlikely but worth a try

also very unlikely , i am looking for an ISA 9011-7000 movement for this:

minute hand no longer moves  resets all done...knackered

ISA wont sell me one and i cant find anyone that stocks them


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

Have you tried here buddy?

Clicky!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2016)

rhino2k said:


> Have you tried here buddy?
> 
> Clicky!


 :laugh: ...yes yesterday

answer: we solly no got stock no more

i think they are in hong kong

the thought and link is appreciated though, thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

@rse!

Thought I may have found a winner there! Sounds like china man was no help either :laugh:

How about HERE?

They seem to have a lot but not your one ( I have no idea if any on their list suit) But may be worth giving them an email


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2016)

rhino2k said:


> @rse!
> 
> Thought I may have found a winner there! Sounds like china man was no help either :laugh:
> 
> ...


 oh good find, i will check that in the morning, thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

No worries Bruce


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2016)

rhino2k said:


> No worries Bruce


 tried them and its a great big humongous ......................................................NO :sadwalk:

found one place that has them but wont supply them unless i am registered as a watch maker, my joke as a sandwich maker fell on deaf ears :laugh:


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

Bruce said:


> tried them and its a great big humongous ......................................................NO :sadwalk:
> 
> found one place that has them but wont supply them unless i am registered as a watch maker, my joke as a sandwich maker fell on deaf ears :laugh:


 Is there not one on the forum that could help?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2016)

rhino2k said:


> Is there not one on the forum that could help?


 i dont know mate, this is here for everyone to read though :wink:

i am waiting to hear if cousins will order one for me, but i wont hold my breath


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

Fingers crossed someone will be able to help mate!


----------

